# S/Speed Debut Ride



## potsy (26 Apr 2015)

Picked up my Genesis Flyer single-speed bike yesterday, a short 2 mile ride home in jeans and riding flat pedals didn't really give me the true picture of how the bike was going to ride.
Spent yesterday afternoon making some modifications so it now sports 28c Schwalbe Marathon Supreme's instead of the stock Conti's.
Also fitted essentials like Garmin/lights/saddle bag etc.

Today I took it for a short potter around the local area (didn't want to go too far from home in case I hadn't put the back wheel in correctly) and really enjoyed it.

Just the 10+ miles in the sun, will now have to flip the wheel and try it fixed just for curiosity


----------



## Pat "5mph" (26 Apr 2015)

Yeah, a red bike


----------



## potsy (26 Apr 2015)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Yeah, a red bike


Well I already have a black one, white one and a charcoal one so needed something to match my Nightvision jacket 

And it will stop @vickster from moaning


----------



## dave r (26 Apr 2015)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Yeah, a red bike




And another Red Bike here


----------



## potsy (26 Apr 2015)

dave r said:


> And another Red Bike here
> 
> View attachment 86916


That looks like mine only smaller and dirtier


----------



## potsy (27 Apr 2015)

potsy said:


> Just the 10+ miles in the sun, will now have to flip the wheel and try it fixed just for curiosity


I am no longer curious 

Thankfully the wheel has now been flipped back to the correct side, also discovered that although the 28c tyres do fit with the guards they are a very close fit and with taking the wheel out a few times it has to be re-fitted exactly right or the clearance becomes none existent, had a 23c Durano+ in stock so have put that on for now until I get a 25c.
Have left the 28c on the front for a bit of extra comfort.


----------



## dave r (27 Apr 2015)

potsy said:


> I am no longer curious
> 
> Thankfully the wheel has now been flipped back to the correct side, also discovered that although the 28c tyres do fit with the guards they are a very close fit and with taking the wheel out a few times it has to be re-fitted exactly right or the clearance becomes none existent, had a 23c Durano+ in stock so have put that on for now until I get a 25c.
> Have left the 28c on the front for a bit of extra comfort.
> ...



I take it you didn't enjoy your foray into the world of fixed?


----------



## mcshroom (27 Apr 2015)

First fixed ride is scary. Give it some time (says the man who's afraid of fixed after last years crash )


----------



## potsy (27 Apr 2015)

dave r said:


> I take it you didn't enjoy your foray into the world of fixed?


Just felt so strange Dave, hadn't realised just how much I freewheel when riding, any sign of a hazard or give way/red lights etc I immediately stop pedalling and cruise along.
Plus I was mainly on shared paths so had lots of peds/dogs/kids to watch out for, felt very nervous especially at slow speed?

Will probably give it another go next week but for now it can stay single-speed


----------



## mcshroom (27 Apr 2015)

... and what is it about SS bikes being red?


----------



## dave r (27 Apr 2015)

potsy said:


> Just felt so strange Dave, hadn't realised just how much I freewheel when riding, any sign of a hazard or give way/red lights etc I immediately stop pedalling and cruise along.
> Plus I was mainly on shared paths so had lots of peds/dogs/kids to watch out for, felt very nervous especially at slow speed?
> 
> Will probably give it another go next week but for now it can stay single-speed



Sounds like a plan to me, just ease yourself in gently, it might be an idea to try to find somewhere quieter for the next ride. I've got to the stage where its second nature, most of the time I'm not aware what my feet are doing.


----------



## swee'pea99 (28 Apr 2015)

Be especially careful on your first downhill - the first time your pedals start dictating to you is a bit disconcerting to say the least! But you do get used to it - actually surprisingly quickly - and once you do, it gives you great control at low speeds round kids/dogs etc.


----------



## potsy (28 Apr 2015)

Gave it another outing today (in single-speed mode) was a bit worried as it is quite windy so knew it would be a battle coming home, also I was going to tackle a hill I used to climb every day on my old commute.
Went pretty well, I got up the hill without walking and the head wind back didn't break me so I can be fairly confident I can do my current commute route on it without too many problems.

Hardest part was a short sharp hill coming out of a park in Stockport, forgot just how steep it was but just about managed to turn the pedals over.


----------



## mcshroom (28 Apr 2015)

Climbing hills is actually slightly harder SS than fixed. I rode the Broughton and back Audax on mine on Sunday, and on some of the really steep hills, the majority of the effort was getting the pedal over the top dead spot. On fixed the flywheel effect of the bike moving negates that a bit.

OTOH you can freewheel back down from the top while SS instead of trying to do a blender impression


----------



## swee'pea99 (28 Apr 2015)

potsy said:


> Gave it another outing today (in single-speed mode) was a bit worried as it is quite windy so knew it would be a battle coming home, also I was going to tackle a hill I used to climb every day on my old commute.
> Went pretty well, I got up the hill without walking and the head wind back didn't break me so I can be fairly confident I can do my current commute route on it without too many problems.
> 
> Hardest part was a short sharp hill coming out of a park in Stockport, forgot just how steep it was but just about managed to turn the pedals over.
> ...


Nice pic!


----------



## dave r (28 Apr 2015)

potsy said:


> Gave it another outing today (in single-speed mode) was a bit worried as it is quite windy so knew it would be a battle coming home, also I was going to tackle a hill I used to climb every day on my old commute.
> Went pretty well, I got up the hill without walking and the head wind back didn't break me so I can be fairly confident I can do my current commute route on it without too many problems.
> 
> Hardest part was a short sharp hill coming out of a park in Stockport, forgot just how steep it was but just about managed to turn the pedals over.
> ...



Riding back from the Lickey Hills Country park year before last on my fixed I rode up Leaf End Lane and got almost to the top, about a dozen yards from the summit it steepens just slightly, and it was just enough to mean I couldn't maintain momentum and I ended up having to put a foot down or I would have fallen over, so ended up walking the last few yards. on fixed I recon to get up most hills but once in a while one will catch us out, I'd been fine riding up Fiery Hill Rd and Twatling Rd to the Country Park, and spun like a demon on the way back down.


----------



## jazzkat (28 Apr 2015)

potsy said:


> Gave it another outing today (in single-speed mode) was a bit worried as it is quite windy so knew it would be a battle coming home, also I was going to tackle a hill I used to climb every day on my old commute.
> Went pretty well, I got up the hill without walking and the head wind back didn't break me so I can be fairly confident I can do my current commute route on it without too many problems.
> 
> Hardest part was a short sharp hill coming out of a park in Stockport, forgot just how steep it was but just about managed to turn the pedals over.
> ...


I grew up in Stockport and I recognise this place but for the life of me can't remember where it is. Please remind me!


----------



## fossyant (28 Apr 2015)

Red's the best for a SS/Fixed !!!


----------



## fossyant (28 Apr 2015)

jazzkat said:


> I grew up in Stockport and I recognise this place but for the life of me can't remember where it is. Please remind me!



My house...........

Wythenshawe House - it's on Potsy's jpeg title.... I thought it might have been Wythy Park with the trees - didn't think about the house ?


----------



## potsy (28 Apr 2015)

jazzkat said:


> I grew up in Stockport and I recognise this place but for the life of me can't remember where it is. Please remind me!


Wythenshawe Hall in Wythenshawe park


----------



## jazzkat (28 Apr 2015)

fossyant said:


> My house...........
> 
> Wythenshawe House - it's on Potsy's jpeg title.... I thought it might have been Wythy Park with the trees - didn't think about the house ?





potsy said:


> Wythenshawe Hall in Wythenshawe park


Thanks. I didn't think to look at the jpeg title.


----------



## andyfraser (28 Apr 2015)

fossyant said:


> Red's the best for a SS/Fixed !!!


Mine's blue! 

I'm very happy with it! I like to be different!


----------



## 4F (29 Apr 2015)

potsy said:


> Just felt so strange Dave, hadn't realised just how much I freewheel when riding, any sign of a hazard or give way/red lights etc I immediately stop pedalling and cruise along.
> Plus I was mainly on shared paths so had lots of peds/dogs/kids to watch out for, felt very nervous especially at slow speed?
> 
> Will probably give it another go next week but for now it can stay single-speed



To help you get used to riding fixed just find a really steep hill and pedal down it without using your brakes  

After that you will be fine


----------



## skudupnorth (29 Apr 2015)

potsy said:


> I am no longer curious
> 
> Thankfully the wheel has now been flipped back to the correct side, also discovered that although the 28c tyres do fit with the guards they are a very close fit and with taking the wheel out a few times it has to be re-fitted exactly right or the clearance becomes none existent, had a 23c Durano+ in stock so have put that on for now until I get a 25c.
> Have left the 28c on the front for a bit of extra comfort.
> ...


So you won't be joining me on some big Audax or forum rides fixed then ??


----------



## totallyfixed (29 Apr 2015)

skudupnorth said:


> So you won't be joining me on some big Audax or forum rides fixed then ??


Haha! So you will be coming on my fixed 100 next week then .
Regarding red as the colour for ss / fixed, it aint necessarily so, I took my Rourke 853 steel beauty to the Cicle Classic race at the weekend and in spite of the fact that the place was dripping with bling carbon, my bike got the most admiring looks and a couple of comments to the effect "how do you ride that around Rutland". Stick with it potsy, riding fixed makes you think ahead a lot more and can help you to anticipate others actions.


----------



## Old Plodder (9 May 2015)

Seems like red is the new black.........mine's black & it's staying black.


----------



## Andrew1971 (10 May 2015)

And mine's black to but with red wheels


----------



## potsy (15 May 2015)

Flipped the wheel for a 10 mile practice ride fixed today, still waiting for it to get easier @dr_pink 

Question for @dave r @totallyfixed @fossyant or anyone else that knows about these things-

As far as I know my bike came with full 3/32 drivetrain, now I'm looking at potential different ratios and spare stuff to put in stock, lots of which is 1/8 in size so do I have to stick to the 3/32 or can I mix and match?

The freewheel I looked at said it was suitable for either size so that has got me wondering


----------



## fossyant (15 May 2015)

Not wise to mix and match. You can get 3/32 parts quite commonly.

You can tell a 1/8th chain, it's a chunky beast.


----------



## totallyfixed (15 May 2015)

Heavier too [think about climbing]. As above, in fact I think there is more choice chain wise, I have always used the KMC Z610HX, very reliable, never had a problem.


----------



## potsy (15 May 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> Heavier too [think about climbing]. As above, in fact I think there is more choice chain wise, I have always used the KMC Z610HX, very reliable, never had a problem.


I am currently trying my best NOT to think about climbing, anyway if I wanted to save a few grams I'd just take that fixed cog off


----------



## dave r (15 May 2015)

Currently my Flyer still has the 3/32 chainring ring that came with it but the chain and cog are 1/8, I think thats not uncommon with home brew fixed bikes, personally I prefer 1/8 if I'm riding fixed, but the thinner chainring is OK with the 1/8th cog and chain. at the moment I'm thinking about dropping the chainring to 44 to help the climbing, the Flyer is a bit slower than the Pearson was on the hills, and I'm not a quick climber so I need all the help I can get.


----------



## potsy (15 May 2015)

dave r said:


> Currently my Flyer still has the 3/32 chainring ring that came with it but the chain and cog are 1/8, I think thats not uncommon with home brew fixed bikes, personally I prefer 1/8 if I'm riding fixed, but the thinner chainring is OK with the 1/8th cog and chain. at the moment I'm thinking about dropping the chainring to 44 to help the climbing, the Flyer is a bit slower than the Pearson was on the hills, and I'm not a quick climber so I need all the help I can get.


So did you put a new chain on to match your fixed cog?

I have found most of the bits I need now in 3/32 but the freewheels I am finding don't say what they are, one 'staff' answer was they would be fine with either chain so am assuming that means they are 3/32 also?


----------



## dave r (15 May 2015)

potsy said:


> So did you put a new chain on to match your fixed cog?
> 
> I have found most of the bits I need now in 3/32 but the freewheels I am finding don't say what they are, one 'staff' answer was they would be fine with either chain so am assuming that means they are 3/32 also?



Yes the chain is 1/8, 1/8 chain will work with 3/32 cog and chainring, 3/32 chain wont work with 1/8 cog and chainring


----------



## Old Plodder (16 May 2015)

If you haven't already, take a bit of 3/32 chain with you, it won't 'seat' on an 1/8 cog.


----------



## potsy (28 May 2015)

Ok, got myself a few bits and pieces today.
It now has matching tyres again (@fossyant) Durano+ in 25c, these are a perfect fit to give a little bit of clearance under the guards compared to the original 28's.

Got myself a spare chain (KMC Z610) as recommended by @totallyfixed and a few tools like a freewheel remover and lock ring remover so I might play about with gear inches over the next few months to find my ideal set up.


----------

